# Got My Skull Back



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

I got my Coyote skull, and salted tail back from the taxidermist. This is the coyote I wrote about taking with my bigbore airgun last month.

Here they are, along with the custom cow-horn howler made by BearManRic of RR Game Calls. The howler was a prize for being named Hunter of the Month by PredatorMasters.

The skull got the dermestid beatle treatment, and came out very nice. The tail just got stripped and salted (didn't want to mess it up doing it myself).

The RR Howler is beautiful, sounds AWESOME, and is MUCH easier to use than the store-bought howler I had been practicing with. I am going to try to call one in with it on my next outing.

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... ize011.jpg

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... ize019.jpg

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... ull008.jpg

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x65/ ... ize005.jpg


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It turned out very well. Nice job.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Those are some nice trophies!

I have done one skull, but I boiled mine, and it didn't turn out nearly as nice.

How did you get named hunter of the month in that magazine?

Was any tanning oil run through the tail? I have done one of those myself, and I salted it first, then ran tanning oil through it and it got nice and flexible. Is that salted only tail really stiff?


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> Those are some nice trophies!
> 
> I have done one skull, but I boiled mine, and it didn't turn out nearly as nice.
> 
> ...


PredatorMasters is actually an online forum. I was nominated, and won Hunter Of The Month for my write-up on taking this Coyote with my Bigbore Air Rifle.

I posted the write-up here as well, but strangely enough only got one response. I thought for certain I would see more feedback than that on here.

I told the guy to just give the tail a basic salt, so yea it is pretty stiff which is OK with me. It's just going to sit on a shelf indoors.

I'm going to get the equipment/supplies to put up fur myself before the next fur season, and practice on nutria in the meantime.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

where are you with Nutria? south or east? Those things are worse than beaver.

Repost that article on here, some times people miss things if they're busy and posts get bumped after a bit.

I'm not sure how long a salted hide will last. I thought it was only good for a couple of years after that they start to deteriorate.

xdeano


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

xdeano said:


> where are you with Nutria? south or east? Those things are worse than beaver.
> xdeano


Actually, I'm in the Northwest (Western Oregon). They are all over the Willamette Valley.

I'll go ahead and re-post it. I had originally put it in the airgun section, and directed the members of the forum there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I posted the write-up here as well, but strangely enough only got one response.


I think large bore airguns are very interesting, and so is your post. I just don't often think to look in the airgun form. I should, since many arguments get going in there. 

I don't have a large bore airgun, but have found them interesting ever since reading the original diaries of Lewis and Clark. It's also interesting that Napoleon had snipers with large bore airguns to kill opposing army outridders. Opposing armies hated them because of their silence and hung these snipers when they captured them.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I wasn't aware that the NW had them too. They are a huge nuisance and hard to get rid of once they've gotten into the area. I hope we never have them over here. I guess there is an eradication program going on in the east coast.

xdeano


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

that looks awesome. I plan on doing that with a the bear I shoot this year. Taxidermist down the road is a licensed beetle owner. That looks way better then any boil/bleach method.


----------

